# homemade wood smoker



## salbaje gato (Aug 1, 2006)

hey  i just finished putting a stainless steel table on my 80 gallon vertical smoker, and it works great,  i have smoked a few briskets and hey just keep geting better each time.  i have a new obcession,  smokin,


----------



## joed617 (Aug 1, 2006)

hi Salbaje, Welcome to SMF.. got any pics of your homemade smoker?

Joe


----------



## Dutch (Aug 1, 2006)

Salbaje Gato, Nice to have you here at SMF. Since this is your first post and kind of an intoduction about you, I hauled this up to "Roll Call". We crave pics of other members toys and the food that they have prepared so share with us what you got and we look forward to your posts.


----------



## smokemack (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome, you've made it to the right place. SMF will stoke the fire of your obsession! It would be great to see some pictures of your smoker, if you can. Glad to have you around, this is a great place to find info, ask questions and share with the rest of us. Enjoy!


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome Gato....
Good to have another member of Cali join up,.  Like everybody else would be a great thing to see your smoker, but then again I am so hooked with this hobby, I like looking at smokers.

Grab a cold one and jump in.  Share the knowledge from your experience, ask questions if you are seeking knowledge, What else have you smoked other than briskets?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard Gato,

Like everyone else I'm a smoker "nut" and would love to see some pics.

Anything we can do to help or any suggestions you have, be sure to kick in and let everyone know. :D


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 2, 2006)

thanx guys you made me fee part of something real special. as soon as i get the right setting on this camera, i will send pictures of my baby. apparently the pixels in the setting im using are too large.. man .  cooking that brisket was a lot easier than navigating this computer. 
ps. myusername stands for wildcat, which i would have finished and been driving this summer were it not for my new toy.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi "Wildcat" Wasn't there a movie about a guy <soilder> and a wildcat that became friends?  I know what you mean about navigating computers and the pixels on cameras <pictures being too large and all> I have the same problem.  Welcome aboard again and have a cold one or two and share your stories.



Joe


----------



## buzzard (Aug 2, 2006)

wildcat, welcome

yea it would be nice to see some pics of your smoker but it would be nicer if you send some samples of your fine brisket :shock: 

ill email you my addy


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 4, 2006)

yo dude,
glad to meet you.

what was the original use of the 80 gall stainless tub??


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 4, 2006)

hey larry, im glad to be on board. the original use of my tank was for air. and it is 3/8 in steel that i added a stainless steel table to, i thiught i sent pictures yesterday but apparently they were too large  ill try again.


----------



## riz9 (Aug 4, 2006)

I saw the pictures earlier today, where did they go?  Maybe they got moved.  The smoker looked great though.  Huge, nice work!


----------



## riz9 (Aug 4, 2006)

I found the pics SALBAJE GATO

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...552&highlight=

they were in another threads anyway the link is above for everyone to see.

Cheers!


----------



## smokemack (Aug 5, 2006)

I just (finally) saw the pictures of your smoker. WOW what a rig!! I can't wait to see what comes out of it. Nice looking set up!!


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 7, 2006)

hey iceman, gato  here, i have done a couple  turkeys and ribs pretty often too. a funny thing happened on the way to the smoker a few weeks ago, while getting ready to pit my seasoned and prepared ribs, one of my racks fell into my deep fryer for turkeys, so i decided to leave it for about 12 twelve minutrs or so at about 300 degrees.   i know this is a smokin forum but i can truthfully say that the smoke that came off of those ribs was soo good that i had to try it again, this time with some flour.  o think im on to something here,,  i cut them at about three or four bones apiece.
 they all loved them


----------



## riz9 (Aug 8, 2006)

Are you saying you've smoking and deep fried ribs?

That sounds AWESOME!  And you're breading the ribs now.

You got to get us some pictures of that.


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 8, 2006)

i have deep deep fryied some baby back ribs in my turkey fryer first by accident but now im serious;y thinking about starting to perfect this style of cooking ribs.. babybacjs work best, as they are meatier.  they look good too. ill send pictures from next fridays bbq.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Salbaje,

We've been known to deep fry everything that ain't nailed down in Louisiana, but I never heard of deep fried ribs  :idea:  

I will be waiting patiently for the pics :D


----------



## Dutch (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Rodger, wonder how it would taste with some Cajun seasoning mixed into that flour? But since this is a smoked foods forum them ribs would need to be smoked first. :D


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 9, 2006)

Maybe they could be like hush puppy's.  Something you do while your cooking the main course :D .


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 9, 2006)

great idea  i will smoke these babies within a hour or so of perfection, and then instead of putting a glaze with barbecue sauce on the grill, ill use a mix  that i have in a little flour and corn starch and drop em for a yet to be determined time , maybe two to three minutes or so..   hmmmmm... ill get back to you soon  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 14, 2006)

hey guys and gals  i had a real nice smoke -fry last friday, the ribs were smoked for about four hours at abiut 200 degrees  then taken out lightly basted with bbq sauce and floured and dropped into a 300 degree fryer for about three minutes,  the cryst it produced was great, and the ribs were still very ten der.   i think this method still needs a little work. but its a nice a;ternative to meat always falling off the bone.  sometimes a little  chew is nice.  pics to fo;;ow i hope  gato


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 14, 2006)

heyy guys  here are more pics of the smoke fry


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 14, 2006)

forgot the important pic


----------



## Dutch (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey 'Cat, you just might be onto something with that smoke/fry. What "tweaking" might you be doing on this experiment?

BTW- Nice pics.


----------



## shaneholz (Aug 15, 2006)

Very interesting.......................I think I'll try this weekend. I'm afraid you really started something here. Thanks for the great pics and posts.


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 15, 2006)

hey dutch im thinking that i will wrap the ribs for a hour or so before i bast them, and also as you sugested use different types of seasonings with the flour,  also tweak  the time in the fryer.  three minutes was plenty,wildcat


----------



## big-e (Aug 18, 2006)

those look good! I might try something loke that. By the way thats one fine looking smoker.


----------



## riz9 (Aug 18, 2006)

Great work on keeping up with this idea, I think you really got something new here.  Awesome.  I have some left over ribs from my last smoke.  You can guess where they're going!  I think this method will be great for reheating leftovers as well.


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 18, 2006)

thanx guys, let me know how this idea works for you, that leftover rib deal sounds good too. cat


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 18, 2006)

thanx guys, let me know how this idea works for you, that leftover rib deal sounds good too. cat


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 18, 2006)

thanx guys, let me know how this idea works for you, that leftover rib deal sounds good too. cat


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 18, 2006)

yo,
since they talked about smoking then 
deep  [cajun] fry turkey last year.

it was only a matter of time....

once again [on this forum] i will learn things from 
other peoples thoughts and hard woirk.

go cat go


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 18, 2006)

hey larry i dudnt hear about the smoked turkey and then fry  thing as im new to this site. but im in hog heaven now that iknow about smf


----------

